# 2008 Tournaments



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

Here are some that I know of. Post up any you know of.

April 5,6 Texas Redfish Series, Corpus Christi.
http://www.saltwaterseries.com/

April 10,11,12 FLW Redfish Series, Port Lavaca
http://redfish.flwoutdoors.com/

April 19 Plugger Open Tournament, Matagorda
http://www.pluggeropen.com/

April 26 Family Redfish Tournament, Tomball CCA chapter, Matagorda
http://www.matagordabay.com/tournament2008.htm

May 3 Texas Redfish Series, Matagorda
May 4 Texas Kayak Series, Matagorda
www.saltwaterseries.com

May 17 Plugger Open Tournament, Matagorda
http://www.pluggeropen.com/

May 17 Knights of Columbus Tournament, Matagorda
http://www.matagordabay.com/tournament2008.htm

June 5,6,7, Texas Oilmans Tournament, Matagorda
http://www.matagordabay.com/tournament2008.htm

June 21 Lingerie on The Bay, Matagorda
http://www.matagordabay.com/tournament2008.htm

June 28 Texas Redfish Series, Port Lavaca
http://www.saltwaterseries.com/

July 12 Jimmy Guest Memorial Kid Fish, Matagorda
http://www.matagordabay.com/tournament2008.htm

July 19 Jim Wendel Memorial Wharton FD, Matagorda
http://www.matagordabay.com/tournament2008.htm

July 19 Texas Redfish Series, Rockport
http://www.saltwaterseries.com/

August 2 Texas Trio Tournament, Matagorda
http://www.matagordabay.com/tournament2008.htm

Auguse 9 Cancer Convict Wharton Relay for Life, Matagorda
http://www.matagordabay.com/tournament2008.htm

August 10,11,12 Palacios Chamber of Commerce Fish Fest
http://palacioschamber.com/


----------



## dragon lady (Mar 7, 2006)

July 3, 4, 5, 6 73rd Annual Deep Sea Roundup, Port Aransas
www.deepsearoundup.com


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Will be there!!



dragon lady said:


> July 3, 4, 5, 6 73rd Annual Deep Sea Roundup, Port Aransas
> www.deepsearoundup.com


----------



## goodbull76 (Apr 26, 2008)

H.E.L. Raisers Tournament - June 7th www.hel.org
San Leon - Topwater Grill tourney site.


----------



## Capt.mikelowe (Jul 25, 2007)

May 31st East Matagorda Bay Foundation Tournament
www.eastmatagordabayfoundation.com
Can contact Captain Mike Lowe for more info 713-818-1296


----------

